# Bransiko's Daily Soccer Picks Tips from GoalooIN.(2021-2022)



## GoalooIN (Dec 1, 2021)

*Hello，I am Bransiko.And I will share my Daily Soccer Picks Tips here.(12,2021-2022)

Wellcome everyone to discussion.Peace and love~


More from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 1, 2021)

*Dec.01,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Southampton VS Leicester City--- Southampton Win @ 2.38

West Ham United VS Brighton Hove Albion--- West Ham United Win @ 1.95

Wolves VS Burnley--- Wolves Win @ 1.85

Watford VS Chelsea--- Chelsea Win @ 1.30

Everton VS Liverpool--- Liverpool Win @ 1.36

Aston Villa VS Manchester City--- Manchester City Win @ 1.33

️*Italian Serie A*

Bologna VS AS Roma--- AS Roma Win @ 2.20

Inter Milan VS Spezia--- Inter Milan Win @ 1.18

Genoa VS AC Milan--- AC Milan Win @ 1.67

Sassuolo VS Napoli --- Napoli Win @ 1.80

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Real Madrid VS Athletic Bilbao--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.44

️*France Ligue 1*

Angers VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.25

Strasbourg VS Bordeaux---Strasbourg Win @ 1.73

Stade Brestois VS Saint Etienne---Stade Brestoise Win @ 2.10

Troyes VS Lorient---DRAW @ 3.40

Metz VS Montpellier---Montpellier Win @ 2.70

Clermont VS Lens---Lens Win @ 2.38

Rennes VS Lille---DRAW @ 3.40

Lyon VS Reims ---Lyon Win @ 1.45

Nantes VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 2.25

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Nice---Paris Saint Germain Win@ 1.40

️* Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Mumbai City---ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.15


*More from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 2, 2021)

*Dec.02,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Tottenham Hotspur VS Brentford--- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.60

Manchester United VS Arsenal--- Manchester United Win @ 1.95

️*Italian Serie A*

Torino VS Empoli--- Torino Win @ 1.75

Lazio VS Udinese--- Lazio Win @ 1.67

️*Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS Hyderabad FC --- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 2.45

️ *Brazil Serie A*

Bahia VS Atletico Mineiro--- Atletico Mineiro Win @ 2.05

Gremio (RS) VS Sao Paulo --- Gremio (RS) Win @ 2.30

️*Holland Eredivisie*

AZ Alkmaar VS Fortuna Sittard--- AZ Alkmaar a Win @ 1.29

AFC Ajax VS Willem II--- AFC Ajax Win @ 1.08

*More from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 3, 2021)

*Dec.03,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Spanish La Liga*

Granada CF VS Alaves –DRAW @ 3.00

️*German Bundesliga*

Union Berlin VS RB Leipzig--- DRAW @ 3.50 OR RB Leipzig Win @ 1.85

️ *England Championship*

Fulham VS Bournemouth AFC ---Fulham Win @ 1.91

️*Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS East Bengal---Chennai Titans Win @ 1.83

️*Holland Eredivisie*

Groningen VS PEC Zwolle---Groningen Win @ 1.80

️*Portugal Primeira Liga*

Portimonense VS FC Porto ---FC Porto Win @ 1.44

Benfica VS Sporting CP---Benfica Win @ 1.91

️*England FA Cup*

Gateshead VS Charlton Athletic---Charlton Athletic Win @ 1.50

Rotherham United VS Stockport County---Rotherham United Win @ 1.44

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 4, 2021)

*Dec.04,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

West Ham United VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.73

Wolves VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 140

Southampton VS Brighton Hove Albion --DRAW @ 3.20

Newcastle United VS Burnley---Newcastle United Win @ 2.30

Watford VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.20

️*Italian Serie A*

AC Milan VS Salernitana ---AC Milan Win @ 1.22

AS Roma VS Inter Milan ---DRAW Win @ 3.60 OR Inter Milan Win @ 2.00

Napoli VS Atalanta---DRAW @ 3.60 OR Napoli Win @ 2.10

️* Spanish La Liga*

Sevilla VS Villarreal--- Sevilla Win @ 1.95

FC Barcelona VS Real Betis--- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.45 OR DRAW @ 4.50

Atletico Madrid VS Mallorca--- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.30

Real Sociedad VS Real Madrid--- Real Madrid Win @ 2.15

️*German Bundesliga*

TSG Hoffenheim VS Eintracht Frankfurt---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.85

Arminia Bielefeld VS FC Koln---FC Koln Win @ 2.05

Augsburg VS VfL Bochum---Augsburg Win @ 2.30

Bayer Leverkusen VS Greuther Furth---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.22

FSV Mainz 05 VS VfL Wolfsburg ---DRAW @ 3.30

Borussia Dortmund VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.80

️*France Ligue 1*

Marseille VS Stade Brestois --- Marseille Win @ 1.50

Lille VS Troyes --- Lille Win @ 1.40

Lens VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.60

️*Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS FC Goa--- FC Goa Win @ 2.20

Bengaluru VS Mumbai City --- Mumbai City Win @ 2.05

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 5, 2021)

*Dec.05,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Leeds United VS Brentford--- Leeds United Win @ 1.95

Tottenham Hotspur VS Norwich City---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.36

Manchester United VS Crystal Palace---Manchester United Win @ 1.53

Aston Villa VS Leicester City ---Leicester City Win @ 3.00

️*Italian Serie A*

Bologna VS Fiorentina---DRAW @ 3.30

Spezia VS Sassuolo---Sassuolo Win @ 2.05

Venezia VS Verona---Verona Win @ 2.05

Sampdoria VS Lazio---Lazio Win @ 2.20

Juventus VS Genoa---Juventus Win @ 1.25

️* German Bundesliga*

VfB Stuttgart VS Hertha Berlin---VfB Stuttgart Win @ 2.20

Borussia Monchengladbach VS SC Freiburg ---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.83

️*Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS RCD Espanyol---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.15

Elche VS Cadiz ---Elche Win @ 2.05

Levante VS Osasuna---Osasuna Win @ 2.88

Celta Vigo VS Valencia---Celta Vigo Win @ 2.38

️*France Ligue 1*

Saint Etienne VS Rennes---Rennes Win @ 1.85

Monaco VS Metz---Monaco Win @ 1.40

Reims VS Angers ---DRAW @ 3.00

Montpellier VS Clermont ---Montpellier Win @ 2.20

Lorient VS Nantes---DRAW @ 3.20

Nice VS Strasbourg---Nice Win @ 1.85

Bordeaux VS Lyon---Lyon Win @ 1.67

️*Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Odisha FC--- Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 2.30

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 6, 2021)

*Dec.06,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Everton VS Arsenal --- Arsenal Win @ 2.10

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Athletic Bilbao--- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.30

️* Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Udinese--- Empoli Win @ 2.60

Cagliari VS Torino --- Torino Win @ 2.25

️* Indian Super League *

Jamshedpur FC VS Mohun Bagan(Ind) --- Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.15

️* England FA Cup*

Boreham Wood VS St Albans City--- Boreham Wood Win @ 1.57

️ *Brazil Serie A*

Atletico Paranaense VS Palmeiras --- Atletico Paranaense Win @ 2.10

Internacional RS VS Atletico Clube Goianiense --- Internacional RS Win @ 1.83

Flamengo VS Santos --- Flamengo Win @ 1.62

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 7, 2021)

*Dec.07,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* UEFA Champions League*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Club Brugge--- PSG Win @ 1.29

RB Leipzig VS Manchester City--- SManchester City Win @ 1.95

AC Milan VS Liverpool --- AC Milan Win @ 2.10

FC Porto VS Atletico Madrid--- DRAW @ 3.30

AFC Ajax VS Sporting CP--- AFC Ajax Win @ 1.50

Borussia Dortmund VS Besiktas JK--- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.25

Real Madrid VS Inter Milan--- Real Madrid Win @ 2.10

FC Shakhtar Donetsk VS Sheriff Tiraspol --- FC Shakhtar Donetsk Win @ 1.53

️* Indian Super League *

East Bengal VS FC Goa--- FC Goa Win @ 2.25

️* England League 1*

Portsmouth VS Sheffield Wednesday--- Portsmouth Win @ 2.30

Rotherham United VS Gillingham--- Rotherham United Win @ 1.33

Accrington Stanley VS AFC Wimbledon --- Accrington Stanley Win @ 2.50

Wycombe Wanderers VS Burton Albion --- Wycombe Wanderers Win @ 1.83

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 8, 2021)

*Dec.08,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Juventus VS Malmo FF --- Juventus Win @ 1.17

Zenit St. Petersburg VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.50

Bayern Munchen VS FC Barcelona---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.67

Manchester United VS Young Boys --- Manchester United Win @ 1.36

Benfica VS Dynamo Kyiv---Benfica Win @ 1.30

Atalanta VS Villarreal---Atalanta Win @ 1.75

Red Bull Salzburg VS Sevilla---DRAW @ 3.40

VfL Wolfsburg VS Lille---Lille Win @ 3.20

️*England League 1*

Wigan Athletic VS Shrewsbury Town---Wigan Athletic Win @ 1.67

Milton Keynes Dons VS Plymouth Argyle---Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 2.30

️ *Scottish Premier League*

Livingston VS Hibernian ---DRAW @ 3.20

️ *Indian Super League *

Hyderabad FC VS Bengaluru---Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.95

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 9, 2021)

*Dec.09,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Atalanta VS Villarreal---Atalanta Win @ 1.73

️*UEFA Europa League *

Real Sociedad VS PSV Eindhoven---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.73

Lyon VS Glasgow Rangers---Lyon Win @ 1.91

Sparta Praha VS Brondby IF---Sparta Praha Win @ 1.73

Sturm Graz VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 1.75

Legia Warszawa VS Spartak Moscow---Spartak Moscow Win @ 2.35

Napoli VS Leicester City---Leicester City Win @ 3.40

Royal Antwerp VS Olympiakos Piraeus ---Olympiakos Piraeus Win @ 2.10

Fenerbahce VS Eintracht Frankfurt ---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.30

Lazio VS Galatasaray ---Lazio Win @ 1.67

Marseille VS Lokomotiv Moscow---Marseille Win @ 1.40

Sporting Braga VS Crvena Zvezda---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.85

Ludogorets Razgrad VS Midtjylland---Midtjylland Win @ 1.67

Celtic FC VS Real Betis---Real BetisWin @ 2.30

Ferencvarosi TC VS Bayer Leverkusen---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.73

West Ham United VS Dinamo Zagreb---West Ham United Win @ 1.85

Racing Genk VS Rapid Wien---Racing Genk Win @ 1.75

️*Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS Jamshedpur FC --- Mumbai City Win @ 1.62

️*UEFA Europa Conference League*

CSKA Sofia VS AS Roma--- AS Roma Win @ 1.36

AZ Alkmaar VS Randers FC --- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 2.00

Union Berlin VS Slavia Praha --- Union Berlin Win @ 1.91

Tottenham Hotspur VS Rennes --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.36

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 11, 2021)

*Dec.11,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Manchester City VS Wolves --- Manchester City Win @ 1.14

Chelsea VS Leeds United---Chelsea Win @ 1.29

Arsenal VS Southampton---Arsenal Win @ 1.62

Liverpool VS Aston Villa---Liverpool Win @ 1.20

Norwich City VS Manchester United---Manchester Unite Win @ 1.45

️*Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Levante---RCD Espanyol Win @ 2.00

Alaves VS Getafe ---DRAW @ 2.90

Valencia VS Elche---Valencia Win @ 1.70

Athletic Bilbao VS Sevilla---DRAW @ 3.00

️*Italian Serie A*

Fiorentina VS Salernitana---Fiorentina Win @ 1.30

Venezia VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 1.36

Udinese VS AC Milan --- AC Milan Win @ 1.91

️*German Bundesliga*

VfL Bochum VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.50

Hertha Berlin VS Arminia Bielefeld---Hertha Berlin Win @ 2.00

RB Leipzig VS Borussia Monchengladbach---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.75

SC Freiburg VS TSG Hoffenheim---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.30

Bayern Munchen VS FSV Mainz 05---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.20

VfL Wolfsburg VS VfB Stuttgart---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 1.80

️* France Ligue 1*

Stade Brestois VS Montpellier ---Stade Brestois Win @ 2.05

Reims VS Saint Etienne---Reims Win @ 2.15

️ *Indian Super League*

Mohun Bagan(Ind) VS Chennai Titans--- Mohun Bagan(Ind) Win @ 1.73

FC Goa VS Bengaluru--- FC Goa Win @ 2.25


*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 12, 2021)

*Dec.11,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Newcastle United---Leicester City Win @ 1.73

Burnley VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 2.00

Crystal Palace VS Everton---Crystal Palace Win @ 2.30

️*Spanish La Liga*

Villarreal VS Rayo Vallecano---Villarreal Win @ 1.73

Osasuna VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 2.00

Real Betis VS Real Sociedad---Real Betis Win @ 2.05

Real Madrid VS Atletico Madrid--- Real Madrid Win @ 2.05 *OR* DRAW @ 3.50

️*Italian Serie A*

Torino VS Bologna---Bologna Win @ 3.30

Verona VS Atalanta---Atalanta Win @ 1.91

Napoli VS Empoli ---Napoli Win @ 1.33

Sassuolo VS Lazio---DRAW @ 3.60

Inter Milan VS Cagliari---Inter Milan Win @ 1.17

️*German Bundesliga*

Greuther Furth VS Union Berlin---Union Berlin Win @ 1.70

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Bayer Leverkusen---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 2.10

️* France Ligue 1*

Lille VS Lyon---Lille Win @ 2.30

Troyes VS Bordeaux ---DRAW @ 3.50

Angers VS Clermont ---Angers Win @ 2.05

Metz VS Lorient---DRAW @ 3.20

Rennes VS Nice ---Rennes Win @ 1.85

Strasbourg VS Marseille---Strasbourg Win @ 2.40

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Monaco---Paris Saint Germain Win @ 1.44

️* Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Kerala Blasters FC---DRAW @ 3.30

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## Giresse (Dec 12, 2021)

GoalooIN said:


> *Dec.11,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*
> 
> ️*English Premier League*
> 
> ...


Nice selections there. I might consider placing some combo today. Let's hope it wins.


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 13, 2021)

Giresse said:


> Nice selections there. I might consider placing some combo today. Let's hope it wins.


thank you for yous support!


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 13, 2021)

*Dec.13,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Spanish La Liga*

Cadiz VS Granada CF---Granada CF Win @ 3.00

️*Italian Serie A*

AS Roma VS Spezia--- AS Roma Win @ 1.40

️*Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Northeast United--- Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.40

️*England Championship*

Sheffield United VS QPR ---Sheffield United Win @ 1.83 OR DRAW @ 3.60

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

FC Arouca VS Vizela---FC Arouca Win @ 2.20

️*Chinese Super League*

Beijing Guoan VS Guangzhou FC--- Beijing Guoan Win @ 2.38

Shenzhen FC VS Shanghai Port--- hanghai Port- Win @ 1.70

️*Spanish Segunda Division*

Mirandes VS Real Sociedad B---DRAW @ 3.25

️*France Ligue 2*

Toulouse VS Rodez Aveyron--- Toulouse Win @ 1.60

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 14, 2021)

*Dec.14,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Brentford VS Manchester United--- Manchester United Win @ 1.85

Norwich City VS Aston Villa--- Aston Villa Win @ 2.25

Manchester City VS Leeds United --- Manchester City Win @ 1.14

️ *German Bundesliga*

VfB Stuttgart VS Bayern Munchen --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.25

FSV Mainz 05 VS Hertha Berlin --- FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 1.85

Arminia Bielefeld VS VfL Bochum --- Arminia Bielefeld Win @ 2.45

VfL Wolfsburg VS FC Koln --- VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 2.05

️*Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Jamshedpur FC--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 2.38

️*Coppa Italia*

Venezia VS Ternana--- Venezia Win @1.67

Udinese VS Crotone--- Udinese Win @ 1.30

Genoa VS Salernitana--- Genoa Win @ 1.91

️ *Scottish Premier League*

Hibernian VS Dundee --- Hibernian Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 15, 2021)

*Dec.15,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Southampton---Crystal Palace Win @ 2.25

Burnley VS Watford---Burnley Win @ 2.10

Brighton Hove Albion VS Wolves---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.05

Arsenal VS West Ham United---Arsenal Win @ 2.15

️ *German Bundesliga*

Borussia Monchengladbach VS Eintracht Frankfurt---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.91

Union Berlin VS SC Freiburg---Union Berlin Win @ 2.40

Augsburg VS RB Leipzig---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.45

Borussia Dortmund VS Greuther Furth---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.10

Bayer Leverkusen VS TSG Hoffenheim---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.75

️* Coppa Italia*

Verona VS Empoli---DRAW @ 3.60

Cagliari VS Cittadella ---Cagliari Win @ 1.80

Fiorentina VS Benevento---Fiorentina Win @ 1.36

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Andratks VS Sevilla --- Sevilla Win @ 1.06

Bergantinos CF VS Rayo Vallecano --- Rayo Vallecano Win @ 1.08

Unionistas de Salamanca VS Elche --- Salamanca VS Elche Win @ 1.35

Atletico Sanluqueno VS Villarreal---Villarreal Win @ 1.33

️* Indian Super League*
Mumbai City VS Chennai Titans---Mumbai City Win @ 1.73

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 16, 2021)

*Dec.16,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Tottenham Hotspur---Leicester City Win @ 2.05

Chelsea VS Everton ---Chelsea Win @ 1.22

Liverpool VS Newcastle United---Liverpool Win @ 1.13

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

CD Arenteiro VS Valencia---Valencia Win @ 1.09

Atletico Mancha real VS Granada CF ---Granada CF Win @ 1.09

Deportivo La Coruna VS Osasuna---Osasuna Win @ 1.60

Baleares VS Getafe---Getafe Win @ 1.60

Albacete VS Cadiz ---Cadiz Win @ 1.50

️* Belgian Pro League*

Royal Antwerp VS KAS Eupen---Royal Antwerp Win @ 1.60

Racing Genk VS Charleroi---Charleroi Win @ 3.60

️* French Cup*

Valenciennes VS Strasbourg---Strasbourg Win @ 1.95

️ *Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS Mohun Bagan(Ind) --- Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.40

️ *Coppa Italia*

Spezia VS Lecce --- Spezia Win @ 2.00

Sampdoria VS Torino --- Sampdoria Win @ 2.30

️ *Portugal League Cup*

Boavista FC VS Sporting Braga---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.85

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 17, 2021)

*Dec.17,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Spanish La Liga*

Celta Vigo VS RCD Espanyol--- Celta Vigo Win @ 1.95

️*German Bundesliga*

Bayern Munchen VS VfL Wolfsburg--- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.17

️ *Italian Serie A*

Lazio VS Genoa --- Lazio Win @ 1.33

Salernitana VS Inter Milan --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.20

️* England Championship*

Barnsley VS West Bromwich(WBA) --- WBA Win @ 1.80

️* Portugal Primeira Liga*

Santa Clara VS Vitoria Guimaraes--- Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 2.30

Estoril VS FC Famalicao--- DRAW @ 3.25

️ *French Cup*

Paris FC VS Lyon--- Lyon Win @ 1.50

️* Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS East Bengal --- Salford City Win @ 2.20

️ *German Bundesliga 2*

Holstein Kiel VS St. Pauli --- St. PaulWin @ 2.30

Fortuna Dusseldorf VS SV Sandhausen --- Fortuna Dusseldorf Win @ 1.55

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 19, 2021)

*Dec.19,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Wolves VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.50

Newcastle United VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.18

Tottenham Hotspur VS Liverpool---Tottenham Hotspur VS Liverpool

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Granada CF VS Mallorca ---DRAW @ 3.10

Athletic Bilbao VS Real Betis --- Real Betis Win @ 3.75

Getafe VS Osasuna --- Getafe Win @ 2.40

Real Madrid VS Cadiz --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.2

️ *German Bundesliga*

SC Freiburg VS Bayer Leverkusen---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 2.45

FC Koln VS VfB Stuttgart---FC Koln Win @ 2.00

️ *Italian Serie A*

Fiorentina VS Sassuolo --- Fiorentina Win @ 1.85

Spezia VS Empoli --- Empoli Win @ 2.55

Sampdoria VS Venezia --- Sampdoria Win @ 1.80

Torino VS Verona --- Torino Win @ 2.20

AC Milan VS Napoli ---DRAW @ 3.50

️ *Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS Kerala Blasters FC ---Mumbai City Win @ 1.60

️ *French Cup*

FC Bergerac VS Metz---Metz Win @ 1.43

Andrezieux VS Montpellier---Montpellier Win @ 1.36

Red Star FC 93 VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 1.36

Feignies VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.01

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 20, 2021)

*Dec.20,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Spanish La Liga*

Levante VS Valencia --- Valencia Win @ 2.60

️ *England Championship*

Fulham VS Sheffield United --- Fulham Win @ 1.75

️* Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS Bengaluru --- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 2.20

️* Spanish Segunda Division*

CD Lugo VS Almeria --- Almeria Win @ 1.60

️ *Italian Serie B*

Lecce VS Vicenza--- Lecce Win @ 1.50

️*Portugal Segunda Liga*

SL Benfica B VS Vilafranquense --- SL Benfica B Win @ 1.75

SC Covilha VS Varzim --- SC Covilha Win @ 2.40

Clube Desportivo Trofense VS Feirense --- DRAW @ 3.10

️* Chinese Super League*

Henan Songshan Longmen VS Shanghai Shenhua --- Shanghai Shenhua Win @ 1.73

Chongqing Liangjiang Athletic VS Wuhan FC--- Wuhan FC Win @ 1.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 21, 2021)

*Dec.21,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Villarreal VS Alaves---Villarreal Win @ 1.45

Sevilla VS FC Barcelona---Sevilla Win @ 2.50

️* Italian Serie A*

Udinese VS Salernitana---Udinese Win @ 1.44

Genoa VS Atalanta---Atalanta Win @ 1.40

Juventus VS Cagliari---Juventus Win @ 1.20

️ *Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS ATK Mohun Bagan --- Northeast United Win @ 3.20

️ *Holland Eredivisie*

Vitesse Arnhem VS PEC Zwolle---Vitesse Arnhem Win @ 1.45

AZ Alkmaar VS Groningen---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.40

️ *England League Cup*

Arsenal VS Sunderland A.F.C---Arsenal Win @ 1.17

️* England Johnstone *

Tranmere Rovers VS Harrogate Town ---Harrogate Town Win @ 3.20

️* Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

CD Tondela VS Estoril---Estoril Win @ 2.30

FC Famalicao VS Portimonense---Portimonense Win @ 3.10

️ *Turkish Super Liga*

Adana Demirspor VS Galatasaray---DRAW @ 3.30

Altay Spor Kulubu VS Trabzonspor---Trabzonspor Win @ 1.91

️ *Chinese Super League*

Cangzhou Mighty Lions VS Tianjin Tigers---Cangzhou Mighty Lions Win @ 2.20

Qingdao FC VS Dalian Pro ---Dalian Pro Win @ 1.70 *OR* DRAW @ 3.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 22, 2021)

*Dec.22,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Granada CF VS Atletico Madrid --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.62

Athletic Bilbao VS Real Madrid ---Real Madrid Win @ 2.15

️* Italian Serie A*

Sassuolo VS Bologna---DRAW @ 3.60

Venezia VS Lazio---Lazio Win @ 1.80

AS Roma VS Sampdoria---AS Roma Win @ 1.57

Inter Milan VS Torino --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.30

Verona VS Fiorentina --- Fiorentina @ 2.40

Empoli VS AC Milan --- AC Milan Win @ 1.75

Napoli VS Spezia --- Napoli Win @ 1.25

️* France Ligue 1*

Lorient VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- Paris Saint Germain Win @ 1.40

Nice VS Lens---Nice Win @ 2.10

Bordeaux VS Lille---Lille Win @ 1.85

Monaco VS Rennes ---Monaco Win @ 2.20

Troyes VS Stade Brestois ---Stade Brestois Win @ 2.75

Saint Etienne VS Nantes---Nantes Win @ 2.80

Clermont VS Strasbourg---Strasbourg Win @ 2.40

Montpellier VS Angers---Montpellier Win @ 2.20

Marseille VS Reims---Marseille Win @ 1.67

Lyon VS Metz---Lyon Win @ 1.36

️ *England League Cup*

Brentford VS Chelsea--- Chelsea Win @ 1.70

Liverpool VS Leicester City --- Liverpool Win @ 1.65

Tottenham Hotspur VS West Ham United --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.38

️* Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS Kerala Blasters FC --- Chennai Titans Win @ 2.05

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 23, 2021)

*Dec.23,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS East Bengal ---Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.65

️* AFF Championship*

Vietnam VS Thailand --- Vietnam Win @ 2.55

️ *Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

CD Mafra VS Moreirense---Moreirense Win @ 2.25

Rio Ave VS Belenenses---Rio Ave Win @ 2.15

Vizela VS Sporting Braga---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.75

FC Porto VS Benfica---DRAW @ 3.30

️ *Holland Eredivisie*

PSV Eindhoven VS Go Ahead Eagles---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.14

Sparta Rotterdam VS RKC Waalwijk ---Sparta Rotterdam Win @ 1.80

️ *Belgian Cup*

Anderlecht VS Kortrijk--- Anderlecht Win @ 1.45

Club Brugge VS Oud Heverlee --- Club Brugge Win @ 1.25

️ *South Africa Premier Soccer League*

Mamelodi Sundowns VS Marumo Gallants FC---Mamelodi Sundowns Win @ 1.30

Orlando Pirates VS AmaZulu---Orlando Pirates Win @ 1.40

️* Turkish Super Liga*

Besiktas JK VS Goztepe---Besiktas JK Win @ 1.60


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 24, 2021)

*Dec.24,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Egyptian Premier League*

Ceramica Cleopatra FC VS El Mokawloon El Arab--- Ceramica Cleopatra FC Win @ 2.15

El Sharqia Dokhan VS Pharco--- Pharco- Win @ 1.50

Al Masry VS Al-Ittihad Alexandria --- Al Masry Win @ 2.40

️*Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS FC Goa--- FC Goa Win @ 2.238

️*Qatar League*

Al-Ahli Doha VS Al-Sailiya---DRAW @ 3.20

Al-Wakra VS Al Shamal---Al-Wakra Win @ 1.53

Qatar SC VS Al Rayyan---Al Rayyan Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 25, 2021)

*Dec.25,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Turkish Super Liga*

Kasimpasa VS Altay Spor Kulubu---Kasimpasa Win @ 2.25

Galatasaray VS Antalyaspor---Galatasaray Win @ 1.55

Giresunspor VS Hatayspor---Giresunspor Win @ 2.10

Trabzonspor VS Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi ---Trabzonspor Win @ 2.10

️*AFF Championship*

Indonesia VS Singapore---DRAW @ 2.90

️*Egyptian Premier League*

Enppi VS Pyramids FC--- Pyramids FC Win @ 1.75

Smouha SC VS Talaea EI-Gaish--- Smouha SC Win @ 1.85

Zamalek VS Ghazl El Mahallah--- Zamalek Win @ 1.25

️*Qatar League*

Umm Salal VS Al Duhail--- Al Duhail- Win @ 1.29

Al-Sadd VS Al Khor SC--- Al-Sadd Win @ 1.06

Al-Garrafa VS Al-Arabi SC --- DRAW @ 3.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 25, 2021)

*Dec.26,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*AFF Championship*

Thailand VS Vietnam---Thailand Win @ 2.88

️*Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Jamshedpur FC---DRAW @ 2.90

️*English Premier League*

Manchester City VS Leicester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.18

Norwich City VS Arsenal --- Arsenal Win @ 1.40

West Ham United VS Southampton --- West Ham United Win @ 1.83

Tottenham Hotspur VS Crystal Palace --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.73

Burnley VS Everton --- DRAW @ 3.25

Aston Villa VS Chelsea--- Chelsea Win @ 1.65

Brighton Hove Albion VS Brentford--- DRAW @ 3.40

️* Scottish Premier League *

Saint Johnstone VS Celtic FC---Celtic FC Win @ 1.29

Aberdeen VS Dundee---Aberdeen Win @ 1.60

Dundee United VS Hibernian---Hibernian Win @ 2.20

Heart of Midlothian VS Ross County---Heart of Midlothian Win @ 1.53

Motherwell VS Livingston---Motherwell Win @ 2.15

Glasgow Rangers VS Saint Mirren---Glasgow Rangers Win @ 1.13

️* Belgian Pro League*

Cercle Brugge VS Club Brugge---Club Brugge Win @ 1.80

Standard Liege VS Zulte-Waregem---Standard Liege Win @ 1.53

Kortrijk VS Royal Antwerp---Royal Antwerp Win @ 2.38

Saint Gilloise VS KAA Gent---Saint Gilloise Win @ 2.15

Oostende VS Racing Genk---Racing Genk Win @ 1.91

️* England Championship *

Hull City VS Blackburn Rovers--- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.30

Middlesbrough VS Nottingham Forest---DRAW @ 3.20

Huddersfield Town VS Blackpool ---Huddersfield Town Win @ 2.15 OR DRAW @ 3.20

Luton Town VS Bristol City --- Luton Town Win @ 1.65

️*England League 1*

Lincoln City VS Milton Keynes Dons---DRAW @ 3.50

Gillingham VS Ipswich Town---Ipswich Town Win @ 1.75

Accrington Stanley VS Rotherham United---Rotherham United Win @ 1.67

Fleetwood Town VS Shrewsbury Town---DRAW @ 3.30

Cheltenham Town VS Plymouth Argyle---Plymouth Argyle Win @ 2.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 27, 2021)

*Dec.27,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League *

Northeast United VS Mumbai City --- Mumbai City Win @ 1.80

️*English Premier League*

Newcastle United VS Manchester United--- Manchester United Win @ 1.45

️ *England Championship*

Derby County VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- WBA Win @ 1.73

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Bournemouth AFC --- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 2.45

️ *Belgian Pro League*

Mechelen VS Seraing United --- Mechelen Win @ 1.70

Charleroi VS Oud Heverlee --- Charleroi Win @ 1.83

Beerschot Wilrijk VS Anderlecht --- Anderlecht Win @ 1.50

Sint-Truidense VS KAS Eupen --- Sint-Truidense Win @ 2.10

️ *Turkish Super Liga *

Konyaspor VS Besiktas JK --- Besiktas JK Win @ 2.50

Kayserispor VS Sivasspor --- Sivasspor Win @ 2.30

️ *England League 1*

Doncaster Rovers VS Sunderland A.F.C --- Sunderland A.F.C Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 28, 2021)

*Dec.28,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Norwich City---Crystal Palace Win @ 1.57

Southampton VS Tottenham Hotspur---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.00

Watford VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 2.05

Leicester City VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 1.36

️* Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Odisha FC---Hyderabad FC Win@ 1.50

️* Portugal Primeira Liga*

CD Tondela VS Gil Vicente---Gil Vicente Win @ 2.25

Maritimo VS Vizela---Maritimo Win @ 2.55

Moreirense VS Estoril---Estoril Win @ 2.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 29, 2021)

*Dec.29,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Mohun Bagan(Ind) VS FC Goa--- Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.70

️* AFF Championship*

Indonesia VS Thailand---Thailand Win @ 1.62

️* English Premier League*

Chelsea VS Brighton Hove Albion --- Chelsea Win @ 1.40

Brentford VS Manchester City --- Manchester City Win @ 1.14

️* England Championship*

Coventry City VS Millwall --- Coventry City Win @ 2.00

Sheffield United VS Hull City--- Sheffield United Win @ 1.55

Blackpool VS Middlesbrough--- Middlesbrough Win @ 2.20

Blackburn Rovers VS Barnsley --- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 1.67

️ *Chinese Super League*

Beijing Guoan VS Shandong Taishan--- Shandong Taishan Win @ 1.76

Hebei FC VS Guangzhou FC --- Guangzhou FC Win @ 1.36

Guangzhou City VS Shanghai Port --- Shanghai Port Win @ 1.46

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

FC Famalicao VS Belenenses--- Belenenses Win @ 1.73

Vitoria Guimaraes VS Boavista FC--- Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dec.30,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Manchester United VS Burnley --- Manchester United Win @ 1.33

️ *Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS Bengaluru --- Chennai Titans Win @ 2.30

️ *England Championship*

Stoke City VS Derby County---Stoke City Win @ 1.70

Bristol City VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR)--- DRAW @ 3.60

Bournemouth AFC VS Cardiff City---Bournemouth AFC Win @ 1.60

Nottingham Forest VS Huddersfield Town---Nottingham Forest Win @ 2.00

️ *England League 1*

Sunderland A.F.C VS Sheffield Wednesday---Sunderland A.F.C Win @ 1.95

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Pacos de Ferreira VS Santa Clara---Pacos de Ferreira Win @ 2.50

FC Arouca VS Sporting Braga---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.70

FC Porto VS Benfica---FC Porto Win @ 1.85 OR DRAW @ 3.75

️* India League Division 1*

Neroca FC VS Gokulam Kerala FC--- Gokulam Kerala FC Win @ 1.53

Aizawl FC VS Mohammedan SC --- Aizawl FC Win @ 2.55

️ *Turkey Cup*

Besiktas JK VS Altay Spor Kulubu-- Besiktas JK Win @ 1.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 31, 2021)

*Dec.31,2021 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Valencia VS RCD Espanyol --- Valencia Win @ 1.70

️*Chinese Super League*

Cangzhou Mighty Lions VS Dalian Pro---Cangzhou Mighty Lions Win @ 2.15

Qingdao FC VS Tianjin Tigers---DRAW @ 3.60

Henan Songshan Longmen VS Wuhan FC---Henan Songshan Longmen Win @ 1.91

Chongqing Liangjiang Athletic VS Shanghai Shenhua---DRAW @ 3.60

️*Spanish Segunda Division*

Real Oviedo VS Ponferradina---Ponferradina Win @ 3.10

Burgos CF VS SD Amorebieta---Burgos CF Win @ 2.10

Eibar VS Real Sociedad B--- Eibar Win @ 1.65

️*India League Division 1(postponed)*

Sudeva Delhi VS Indian Arrows---Sudeva Delhi Win @ 1.53

Real Kashmir VS Kenkre---Real Kashmir Win @ 1.44

Minerva Punjab VS Churchill Brothers---Churchill Brothers Win @ 2.40

️*Australia A-League*

Adelaide United VS Wellington Phoenix---Wellington Phoenix Win @ 3.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------

